# 60d lense options ?



## fair tomorrow (Nov 23, 2014)

Looking for a new lense for my 60d. Should I get 18-135 stm or 17-50 2.8 sigma? I have a yn568ex ii flash alreday, and I heard the 15-85 and 18-135 have the same IQ


----------



## rs (Nov 23, 2014)

The three lenses you've listed all exist as they fill very different needs. Amongst the countless lenses that could be added to your list is the highly acclaimed Canon 17-55/2.8 IS, but again, that's aimed at a different market to the other three. If you want to get any sort of meaningful advice, you'll need to answer the following:

What subjects are you planning on shooting with your new lens?
What lens/lenses have you already got?
What's your budget?
What focal lengths do you need?
Do you want a fast lens to stop action?
What are you looking to gain from this new lens?


----------



## e17paul (Nov 23, 2014)

You have asked this twice! I have answered the other, coincidentally I had suggested the 18-135 though you hadn't mentioned it there.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 23, 2014)

sigma 18-35 f1.8


----------



## candc (Nov 23, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> sigma 18-35 f1.8



+1

if you are looking for a general purpose lens with good range then get one canon's, if you want the best iq get the sigma 18-35.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Nov 23, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> sigma 18-35 f1.8


Fully agree with this


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 23, 2014)

Really depends on your usage.
As for image quality Canon 15-85mm is better than the 18-135mm STM, which in turn is better than the non-STM 18-135.

Sigma 17-50mm is a good lens, but 18-35mm is much better (if not AF problems).


----------



## slclick (Nov 23, 2014)

What do you already own?


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 23, 2014)

fair tomorrow said:


> and I heard the 15-85 and 18-35 have the same IQ



You can check statements like this on tdp, Sigma looks a bit better:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=675&Camera=736&Sample=0&FLI=1&API=0&LensComp=854&CameraComp=736&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=2&APIComp=3



rs said:


> What subjects are you planning on shooting with your new lens?
> What lens/lenses have you already got?
> What's your budget?
> What focal lengths do you need?
> ...



+1, to the op: please specify, otherwise people waste their time trying to read your mind.


----------



## slclick (Nov 23, 2014)

deja vu


----------



## fair tomorrow (Nov 23, 2014)

I have a 50mm 1.8 is all... Im getting into on camera/ Off camera flash and strobist work. I shoot mostly portraits and do majority video


----------



## fair tomorrow (Nov 23, 2014)

And my budget will be 600 USD


----------



## preppyak (Nov 23, 2014)

fair tomorrow said:


> I have a 50mm 1.8 is all... Im getting into on camera/ Off camera flash and strobist work. I shoot mostly portraits and do majority video





fair tomorrow said:


> And my budget will be 600 USD



So, if you're doing portrait work and video, then you are probably going to want to aim for primes. Going the 15-85, 18-135, etc dont really make sense unless you were doing travel photography.

There are basically two ways to go

1. Go all primes. So, maybe the new ef-s 24mm lens as well as the 85mm f/1.8 (or 100mm f/2). That would cover most general portrait work, and if you needed wider than 24mm, then something as simple as the 18-55 kit lens may do it.

2. Buy a 17-50 f/2.8 (if Tamron, I'd go non-VC) and then get another prime (85mm/100mm). That'd cover you from 17-50 and give you a closer portrait lens as well.

Ultimately it depends what kind of video you are doing. If you're in constant motion, then you'd probably have to grab primes or zooms with IS to make up for that, but if you are shooting locked off, you won't need that.


----------



## fair tomorrow (Nov 23, 2014)

preppyak said:


> fair tomorrow said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 50mm 1.8 is all... Im getting into on camera/ Off camera flash and strobist work. I shoot mostly portraits and do majority video
> ...



And what about outdoor portraits strobist work?


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 23, 2014)

preppyak said:


> 1. Go all primes. So, maybe the new ef-s 24mm lens as well as the 85mm f/1.8 (or 100mm f/2).



If primes: on crop, 100mm is rather long for portraits on crop, 85mm would be better for faces - that combinations averages the ubiquitous full frame 85/135mm combination. 

Actually I find the 18-135stm option sounds about right - covers everything, silent motor and IS for video. In combination with the (rather horrible) 50/1.8 for low light it's a working combination. Portraits doesn't necessarily mean ultra-thin depth of field with only the tip of the nose in focus.


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 23, 2014)

fair tomorrow said:


> And my budget will be 600 USD



With budget in mind, I would recommend a refurb 15-85 or 17-55. The new ef-s 24 prime looks interesting too.


----------

